# caned milk



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

caned my first milk yesterday looks great


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That's great. What method did you use? How much did you can?


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

pressure cooker 25 min at 10# just did 7 pints to see how it looked


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

This is something I want to do, did it keep well? How was the taste? Actually I want to can condensed milk for like baking or whatever during the winter.


----------

